# Why I started reloading



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I purchased a new western auto, revelation (mossberg) 30-06 bolt action rifle. I tried every brand on new ammo and she wasn't shooting tight groups the way I thought it should. I found a load where she shoots nickle sized five shot groups at 100yds. Then I found out how affordable it was to load leadcast for handguns. The rest is history.


----------

